# Pain 😞



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

Today a really bad ibs day for cramps. My tummy is really spasming today and I took all my IBS medicine too. Been following my diet strictly too. Also been exercising on a daily basis I dont know what to do. It's pelvic pain and I have really bad pain on my left side hurts so bad sometimes the pain shoots up too. The pain always there. Some days are worse. There are days where it's there and I can live with then there days it's so servere. I listen to relaxation disks and I ain't stressed . Help? I follow everything the doctors tell me too. 😞


----------



## MichaelPJohnson (Sep 25, 2014)

Pipsqueak51

I feel your pain! I have suffered from IBS for over 35 years. I have found a soft gel that works for me, I'ts called Heathers tummy tamers and has peperment, ginger and fennel which calms my colen and intestinal tract. Please try these soft gels, They really work for me. You can get them @ HeathersTummy Care.com, Good luck.


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey! Just wanted to tell you that you're not alone  what's your diet like??


----------



## BrittT (Apr 26, 2014)

*Pipsqueak51-* I can totally relate. I have been wondering if there was anyone out there struggling in the same ways I have been. I have been to several different recommended Gastroenterologists here in the valley, whom have all prescribed various medications, many of which made me super sick, (vomitting, etc). Also they have done every test they could think of, including a *colonoscopy*, all which came back with "normal" results, except for the *Sitz Marker* test- it should slightly slower transit time than normal, but they said it wasn't enough to worry about. The docs all diagnosed it as *IBS with chronic constipation* and *spasming colon*. I have been to multiple therapists. I exercise, I eat extremely healthy and always have. This past year I have changed my diet to be mostly organic, non-GMO, and I have cut out nearly all processed foods to eat as clean and naturally as possible. I am gluten-free and lactose free. I do yoga and other relaxation methods. I take the best probiotic I can find, along with other all-natural supplements. Like you, I get the spasming and pain on the lower left side. The pain for me also "shoots up" as you described. No matter how much laxatives I use, I never feel empty. Immediately following eating anything, I always feel bloated and gassy and I am always tired and lethargic.

This all started just over nine years ago with no warning. The pain can become pretty severe and debilitating at times. Laying down and putting a heating pad on my abdomen is the only thing I can do to find slight relief, but it's only slight. And the discomfort is always there. In college, I missed tests and important lectures due to this pain. It has become such a constant ordeal that it is effecting my daily life and causing me to avoid social situations because I feel crummy all the time. I have recently foregone the medical doctor route and have been to a "Hollistic" type doctor, who tells me I have stored up stress and negative feelings in my bowels. He recommended Standard Process supplements, including the one called SP Cleanse, as well as a couple others that I take with every meal to help "move things along" and help with digestion. I have been on these supplements for over a month and I am not seeing improvements like I had hoped. I even increased the amount I was taking of them. This is extremely frustrating as this doctor does not take insurance and I am still paying on past medical bills for all the tests and doctor visits over the years.

I am so tired of using suppositories, enemas, oral laxatives, etc. They only bring slight and temporary relief anyway. I find myself afraid to eat and fearing food because even though I am hungry, I hate how I feel after eating, and I hate needing to poop and not be able to. I am only 29 and feel too young to be going through this type of ordeal. I feel depressed and hopeless and honestly don't know where else to go or what else to do for answers.


----------

